# I just needed to vent. =(



## KAIA (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm so upset.... 
I sent my C.V / application to MAC (Peru) exactly 2 weeks ago, I was lucky enough to get an interview exactly a week ago, and they haven't called yet =(

So last week,I received a call from this lady, she was like, ''you gotta come all dressed up in black, trying to get attention you know MAC style'' I was like yeah for sure.

The day of the interview finally arrived and I really expected the interview to be so different, like I don't know, me appying make up perhaps??? but no! it was JUST a psychological test , i was like... wtf??? so anyway, I did finish the psychologycal (sp?) test, I had a little interview with some lady, who btw wasn't the same lady who called me on the phone.
This lady was like, ''the other girl who was supposed to interview you couldn't xome to work today, so i'm doing the  interview, i don't really know much about the brand.. and blah blah''  I was like... ok, HOW you going to interview me, if you don't know nothing about MAC?? 

I really tried to do my best , because I really REALLY want and NEED that job, i mean, i love MAC, I think I know a lot about their products, and the money was good.

I gotta say I'm in Peru and we only have 2 MAC stands and each one are in a department store, so actually the interview was made by somebody working FOR the department store.

Like I was saying.. i did gave all my best, with the best energy and all, but this lady kept staring at my tattoo  as if I was some kind of alien or weirdo, and now, I'm just thinking that PROBABLY i might not get the job because i have a tattoo, on my arm, which  is retarded as I have seen many people in US (i used to live in the US for 4 years) working for MAC with tattoos, but apparently, people still being ignorant in my country.

I also, have to add, that I sent a link of me and my make up work, and I gotta add, that bery little amount of people in Peru knows about MAC, why? because MAC is considered to be something luxurious over here, like EVERYTHING costs double in american dollars... so for a third world country that's a lot... everytime I talk about MAC nobody knows what the hell I;m talking about.... with this I'm just trying to say that, as I customer myself and a fan of the brand i think it is important that you MUST know the product you are selling.. how are you gonna supposed to sell something that you don't know about or use...
anyway.. sorry guys but I'm just pissed and upset. 

so here's a pic of me and my tattoo. I mean come on, i don't look like a vandal. lol. 








P.D.- I don't really think the psychologycal test has nothing to do with  it... i just had to draw a person under the rain, and I did check afterwards what my drawing meant, and it was something positive.


----------



## moopoint (Mar 23, 2009)

That is super shitty. I know what it's like to be glared at because of a tattoo. I have tattoos on my arm and a large dove on the side of my neck. A dove is a peaceful symbol right? Not to everyone it seems. But hell, I love my tattoos. I hate covering them up at work, but sadly I do.
But the people who seem offended vary, I have had little old ladies run up to me on the street and tell me how beautiful and vibrant it is, while soccer moms look at me like I'm going to infect their children. Sometimes it's the other way around.
I like your bold tattoo. To hell with what other people think. Some people are just so fearing of anything different that they can't fathom why we'd alter our bodies. IT"S ART DAMMIT.
I figure, my body is my house, I'm gonna decorate!
Shitty bout the job though, I know you really wanted it. Maybe apply again in a few months, hopefully someone else interviews you.

<3


----------



## KAIA (Mar 23, 2009)

yeah, I really hope they will call me soon, my tattoo is my grandma when she was 28 years old, that picture is from the year 1954, that's why i'm proud of having it.
But you know? I think is very irresponsible to send somebody who is not aware of what that type of job requires just to interview... i mean, how in hell she knows if I'm good or bad for it, if she has no clue about the brand/make up.

It is retarded, it's like me interviewing a lawyer, I don't know sh*t about law!


----------



## moopoint (Mar 23, 2009)

Attachment 8227

Attachment 8228

Attachment 8229

I love them.

The last one is a pic of me and my best friend. We each have baby heart tattoos on our wrists to celebrate our friendship that has lasted since we were 10 years old


----------



## KAIA (Mar 23, 2009)

Moopoint I ADORE your tats they are sooooo beautiful!!!!!! very unique, and very feminine, I still don't get why some people feel offended by tats.
oh and i see you like tool!


----------



## moopoint (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KAIA* 

 
_yeah, I really hope they will call me soon, my tattoo is my grandma when she was 28 years old, that picture is from the year 1954, that's why i'm proud of having it.
But you know? I think is very irresponsible to send somebody who is not aware of what that type of job requires just to interview... i mean, how in hell she knows if I'm good or bad for it, if she has no clue about the brand/make up.

It is retarded, it's like me interviewing a lawyer, I don't know sh*t about law!_

 
Wow, that is beautiful. What a cool idea! You must love her very much.


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 23, 2009)

Kaia - that is certainly a strange way to conduct an interview for a makeup position.  I hope you end up with the position you want.

For the record, I think you totally give off a hot MAC vibe.  You have a beautiful look.  I'd buy MAC from you!


----------



## moopoint (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KAIA* 

 
_Moopoint I ADORE your tats they are sooooo beautiful!!!!!! very unique, and very feminine, I still don't get why some people feel offended by tats.
oh and i see you like tool!_

 
I love tool. Maynard has the most haunting voice, it still sends shivers down my spine. And thank you. At least you know you aren't alone. I get stares too.

We have the ultimate jewelry, the kind with meaning. And no one can put a price on what's on our skin.

I hope you do get that call, it would be such a crime to be cast aside over something so beautiful.


----------



## KAIA (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Kaia - that is certainly a strange way to conduct an interview for a makeup position. I hope you end up with the position you want.

For the record, I think you totally give off a hot MAC vibe. You have a beautiful look. I'd buy MAC from you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you so much!!! You are so sweet


----------



## ashleyisawesome (Mar 23, 2009)

How ridiculous! MAC is all about people who are different: wild hair, tattoos, bold makeup. If you don't get a call back, I'd go in and speak with someone about a re-do because your interviewer was obviously biased.


----------



## moopoint (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashleyisawesome* 

 
_How ridiculous! MAC is all about people who are different: wild hair, tattoos, bold makeup. If you don't get a call back, I'd go in and speak with someone about a re-do because your interviewer was obviously biased._

 
She is so right. If you have the talent, you deserve the job!


----------



## GreekChick (Mar 23, 2009)

A psychological test?
What the eff?


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 23, 2009)

I think you are gorgeous, you look like you would fit in at any of my counters. I also love what your tattoo is of... if you think it holds you back I would find a way to bring it up in conversation during your interview. I can't imagine someone not being touched by that.

Call the store back and offer to come in for an interview with the lady that couldn't make it that day. My boyfriend had that issue, he went in to an interview and that day the owner of the company who was conducting interviews had to go to the doctor so my bf got interviewed by another employee. Yet, the owner interviewed all the other applicants and the decision is being made by him, obviously, it's easier to choose someone you met.

I hate the waiting game with applying for jobs, and how some people don't have the decency to call you and tell you the position was filled. Good luck and keep trying... go by and make friends with the other MA's or the manager.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Mar 23, 2009)

People with tattoos, piercings, blond hair, red hair, bisexuals, homosexuals, drag queens, ALL SORTS of people wear make up and buy MAC. So why not have just enough diverse staff as you do buying your products.

Makes sense to me


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 24, 2009)

ImMacnificent, that's so true. That's part of what makes it more fun and more easy going to go to a MAC counter than any other one. The girls look like people I would be friends with and it reminds me there is all kind of beauty. Some of the other counters... the snobby MA's can intimidate me a bit.


----------



## KAIA (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_ImMacnificent, that's so true. That's part of what makes it more fun and more easy going to go to a MAC counter than any other one. The girls look like people I would be friends with and it reminds me there is all kind of beauty. Some of the other counters... the snobby MA's can intimidate me a bit._

 
I totally agree with you!


----------



## Tinkerbell4726 (Mar 24, 2009)

Sweetheart your adorable!!! And I love your tattoo, especially because it's of sentimental value to you. If they don't hire you based on that their idiots!!!

I'd be proud to buy makeup from you any day!


----------



## ms.marymac (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KAIA* 

 
_I'm so upset.... 
I sent my C.V / application to MAC (Peru) exactly 2 weeks ago, I was lucky enough to get an interview exactly a week ago, and they haven't called yet =(

So last week,I received a call from this lady, she was like, ''you gotta come all dressed up in black, trying to get attention you know MAC style'' I was like yeah for sure.

The day of the interview finally arrived and I really expected the interview to be so different, like I don't know, me appying make up perhaps??? but no! it was JUST a psychological test , i was like... wtf??? so anyway, I did finish the psychologycal (sp?) test, I had a little interview with some lady, who btw wasn't the same lady who called me on the phone.
This lady was like, ''the other girl who was supposed to interview you couldn't xome to work today, so i'm doing the  interview, i don't really know much about the brand.. and blah blah''  I was like... ok, HOW you going to interview me, if you don't know nothing about MAC?? 

I really tried to do my best , because I really REALLY want and NEED that job, i mean, i love MAC, I think I know a lot about their products, and the money was good.

I gotta say I'm in Peru and we only have 2 MAC stands and each one are in a department store, so actually the interview was made by somebody working FOR the department store.

Like I was saying.. i did gave all my best, with the best energy and all, but this lady kept staring at my tattoo  as if I was some kind of alien or weirdo, and now, I'm just thinking that PROBABLY i might not get the job because i have a tattoo, on my arm, which  is retarded as I have seen many people in US (i used to live in the US for 4 years) working for MAC with tattoos, but apparently, people still being ignorant in my country.

I also, have to add, that I sent a link of me and my make up work, and I gotta add, that bery little amount of people in Peru knows about MAC, why? because MAC is considered to be something luxurious over here, like EVERYTHING costs double in american dollars... so for a third world country that's a lot... everytime I talk about MAC nobody knows what the hell I;m talking about.... with this I'm just trying to say that, as I customer myself and a fan of the brand i think it is important that you MUST know the product you are selling.. how are you gonna supposed to sell something that you don't know about or use...
anyway.. sorry guys but I'm just pissed and upset. 

so here's a pic of me and my tattoo. I mean come on, i don't look like a vandal. lol. 







P.D.- I don't really think the psychologycal test has nothing to do with  it... i just had to draw a person under the rain, and I did check afterwards what my drawing meant, and it was something positive._

 
This is so bizarre.  I wish I could be more help, but I am not sure what the hiring practices are in other countries.

As far as the dirty looks go,screw 'em. My tattoos teach me who the judgemental people are...not all of them, but they sure do filter out a lot of a-holes.


----------



## Candy Christ (Jun 7, 2009)

If you're still reading this, KAIA, I don't understand why they would be so unprofessional and so rude, but I hope you get the job. I live in New York and we have every kind of people working at MAC. One of the stores has a man who's literally covered in tattoos and people who aren't like plaster fake cookie cutter people. As for the lady who didn't know a lot about MAC, I have no clue what kind of crap that is, it's just retarted but I hope it works out for you, Best Wishes!


----------

